# [Gnome] Impossible d'éteindre la machine (résolu)

## Poussin

Salut,

Depuis quelques temps, je n'arrive plus à éteindre le portable via le menu système de gnome. J'ai le message d'erreur suivant dans /var/log/message

```

May  5 16:59:20 Deneb dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.14" (uid=1000 pid=4020 comm="gnome-session) interface="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager" member="GetSessions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" (uid=0 pid=3318 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon))

May  5 16:59:20 Deneb gnome-session[4020]: WARNING: Unable to list sessions: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.14" (uid=1000 pid=4020 comm="gnome-session) interface="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager" member="GetSessions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" (uid=0 pid=3318 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon))
```

Bien entendu, un shutdown -h now en console fonctionne très bien mais bon. Accessoirement, il ne s'éteind plus quand la batterie est faible (c'est probablement le même problème)

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je l'écoute. J'ai recompilé dbus-glib, dbus, consolekit, sans succès (le deamon consolekit est bien lancé)Last edited by Poussin on Thu May 06, 2010 6:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Tiens, avec gnome 2.28 passé en stable, l'upgrade a résolu le problème semblerait-il.

Résolu! (même si je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi ça ne marchait plus)

----------

